# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  رحلة شادي إلى كوالالمبور

## fishawy

عملاً بنصيحة الأخت الفاضلة أم محمد (أوشا) وضعت هذه الصور في مشاركة منفصلة عن ألبوم شادي وأرجو من المشرف الفاضل إزالة تلك الصور من مشاركة الألبوم

رحلة إلى كوالالمبور 

السلام عليكم
يوم 26 ديسمبر هو عيد ميلاد شادي , وشهر ديسمبر هنا هو نهاية العطلة الدراسية , فقررت أن أصطحب شادي إلى كوالالمبور عاصمة ماليزيا لنحتفل بعيد ميلاده هناك ونزور بعض الأماكن, وبالنسبة لي فهذه هي الزيارة رقم ...لا أدري العدد فهو أكثر من مائة , وأنا من عشاق كوالالمبور .
قررنا أن نبدأ بزيارة منارة كوالالمبور فمن نافذة غرفة الفندق يمكننا رؤيتها شامخة في سماء كوالالمبور 

 
وأما في الليل فهي تضئ سماء المدينة , وهذه صورتها من غرفة الفندق , ومعذرة لسوء تلك الصورة 
 
المدخل إلى المنارة منسق ونظيف وجميل جداً , وبالطبع اللون الأخضر في كل مكان بالمدينة وليس بمنطقة المنارة فقط , فالمناخ الإستوائي يجعل كل شئ مكسو بالخضرة , وليس لديهم هنا (حزب أعداء اللون الأخضر) الموجود بمصر 
 

 
والمنارة برج مرتفع جداً يصل إرتفاعة إلى 420 متر , وصلنا بالتاكسي إلى المنارة ومنظرها من أسفل رهيب جداً . 
 
يتم الصعود خلال مصعد سريع جداً يستغرق ثواني للوصول للقمة , ومدخل المصعد تصميمه إسلامي يشبه محراب المسجد , وكثير جداً من المنشآت والمباني هنا تصميمها إسلامي. 
 


من أعلى يمكنك مشاهدة معظم المدينة , بالطبع عدد السياح كبير جداً وكلهم يحاول التقاط الصور للمدينة من أعلى , ولكن شادي كان تركيزه على صور البرجين التوأمين فهما من أعلى المباني بالعالم  
التقاط الصور من خلال الزجاج يجعل الصورة غير واضحة لهذا أعتذر عن عدم وضوحها 
 


 

بعد أن أنتهينا من الجولة بأعلى المنارة التقط شادي تلك الصورة للبرجين التوأمين ولكن من أسفل المنارة وواضح الفرق في الضوء . 
 

وهذه صورة مركبة من صورتين للمنارة من الخارج , لأن شادي ليس لديه العدسة التي تمكنه من التقاط صورة واحدة لهذه المساحة , ولو كنت دقيق الملاحظة فستجد حافة الصورتين في وسط المنارة 
 
( يتبع)
باقي الرحلة

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ العزيز فيشاوي
اعمال شادي تستحق ان توضع في موضوعات منفصلة لكي تنال الاهتمام المستحق من الاعضاء والزوار
فعلا عنده حاسة جميلة جدا وربنا يبارك لك فيه يارب

صور ماليزيا بقى جميلة بجد ودي من البلاد اللي باتمنى من ربنا انه يقدرني وازورها لاني باسمع عنها كتير
بس اهو لو مازرتهاش ربنا يبارك لنا في عدسة شادي وياخدنا للزيارة 

تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## حنـــــان

أستاذ فيشاوي
جميلة جدا جدا الصور
الحقيقة أول مرة أشوف صور لكوالالمبور
البلد واضح انها جميلة جدا
تسلم ايد شادي على الصور وتسلم ايدك على الموضوع
وفي انتظار المزيد من الصور دي  :f:

----------


## زهــــراء

*أنا كنت شفت الألبوم تبع شادي من فترة بالفعل ..
ماشاء الله ..شادي موهوب جداً وحسه عالي بتذوق الجمال حواليه ..ربنا يحفظه يارب..
الحقيقة غير صورة البرجين التوأمين ماكنت شفت صور ثانية للبلد ..
عجبني جداً  خضار الشجر في الصورة الثالثة ..
سلمت يدا شادي وعام سعيد عليكم يارب ..
في إنتظار القادم..*

----------


## fishawy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ العزيز فيشاوي
> اعمال شادي تستحق ان توضع في موضوعات منفصلة لكي تنال الاهتمام المستحق من الاعضاء والزوار
> فعلا عنده حاسة جميلة جدا وربنا يبارك لك فيه يارب
> صور ماليزيا بقى جميلة بجد ودي من البلاد اللي باتمنى من ربنا انه يقدرني وازورها لاني باسمع عنها كتير
> بس اهو لو مازرتهاش ربنا يبارك لنا في عدسة شادي وياخدنا للزيارة 
> تحياتي وتقديري


الأخت الفاضلة أم محمد
لو قدر الله لك زيارة كوالالمبور , يجب ..يجب..يجب أن تخبريني بذلك لأقابلكم أنت وزوجك الفاضل وأولادك هناك ونرحب بكم (ترحيب صيني سنغافوري) , فبيني وبين كوالالمبور بالطائرة 40 دقيقة وبالأتوبيس أربع ساعات , يعني (فركة كعب). وأنا استعمل خطوط الطيران ( أخت أبو بلاش) يعني بصراحة لن تكلفونا .
ولك كل التقدير

----------


## fishawy

> أستاذ فيشاوي
> جميلة جدا جدا الصور
> الحقيقة أول مرة أشوف صور لكوالالمبور
> البلد واضح انها جميلة جدا
> تسلم ايد شادي على الصور وتسلم ايدك على الموضوع
> وفي انتظار المزيد من الصور دي


 الإبنة حنان
كوالالمبور مدينة لطيفة جداً , وكما قلت سابقاً أنا من عشاق هذه المدينة , وهل تصدقين أنني أنتهز أي عطلة ولو يومين فقط للذهاب هناك والإستمتاع بهذه المدينة
شدي حيلك وتعالي زوري سنغافورا ومعاها كوالالمبور

ولك تحياتي

----------


## fishawy

> *أنا كنت شفت الألبوم تبع شادي من فترة بالفعل ..*
> *ماشاء الله ..شادي موهوب جداً وحسه عالي بتذوق الجمال حواليه ..ربنا يحفظه يارب..*
> *الحقيقة غير صورة البرجين التوأمين ماكنت شفت صور ثانية للبلد ..*
> *عجبني جداً خضار الشجر في الصورة الثالثة ..*
> *سلمت يدا شادي وعام سعيد عليكم يارب ..*
> 
> *في إنتظار القادم..*


 الإبنة زهراء
وسنة سعيدة عليك وعلى أهل العراق جميعاً , وأما عن الشجر واللون الأخضر فهو يغطي كل شئ في ماليزيا , خضرة أينما ذهب الإنسان.
وسأضع بقية صور الرحلة تباعاً ولعلها تعجبك

ولك تحياتي

----------


## fishawy

تكملة الرحلة 

بعد أن نزلنا من المنارة , رأى شادي طابوراً لشراء تذاكر (flying fox) ولا أعرف اسم هذا الشئ بالعربي , فالإنسان يتعلق بحزام في حبل وينزلق من مكان مرتفع لمكان منخفض , والصور ستوضح.
صمم شادي أن يجرب هذا الشئ , وحقيقة كنت خائفاً عليه , فنصحته ولكنه صمم ( وراسه وألف .....قديمة لازم يجرب.
الأمر لله اشتريت له التذكرة وألبسوه الأحزمة المطلوبة . 
 


ولما اقترب من مكان التزحلق صار وجهه (مثل الليمونة) طلبت منه التراجع ولكنه صمم 

 


التقطت له صوراً كثيرة وكلها تظهر مدى خوفه ولكنه رفض عرضها هنا فعرضت لكم ما سمح به (طبعاً واضح مدى الرعب لأن كتافه لازقة في رقبته وهو متعلق في الحبل) 

 

-----
وتشمل تذكرة زيارة المنارة على زيارة حديقة حيوانات برية مصغرة ملحقة بالمنارة (وهي غير حديقة حيوانات كوالالمبور) 
ولم ندخلها واكتفينا بالمعروض خارجها 

 


 


ضفدعة غريبة الحجم  

 


حيوان الراكون وأظن أن اسمه العربي ( النمس) ولكنني غير متأكد 

 



 

يتبع

----------


## nariman

*رحلة جميلة يا أستاذ فيشاوي وصور أكثر من رائعة*
*صور شادي وهو بيتزحلق حسستنى أنا شخصياً بالرعب ..رغم إغراء التجربة لكن معتقدتش إني ممكن اعمل كده*
*كمان المجموعة الأخيرة للثعبان والضفدعة عجبوني جدا سبحان الله*

*ربنا يحميه شادي وكل سنة وهو طيب* 
*في انتظار باقي الرحلة*
**

----------


## osha

ياحرام
صعب عليا شادي وهو رافع كتافه من الرعب
بصراحة انا لو دفعولي فلوس على البتاع دا لا يمكن اجربه ابدا ابدا

لو سمحت لي بإضافة صغيرة :
النمس اسمه الميركات Meerkat
وبيعيش في افريقيا
ودي صورته



اما الراكون منتشر عندنا هنا جدا في امريكا الشمالية وهو بيعيش على القمامة 
وشرس جدا جدا وممكن يقتل كلب صغير او متوسط الحجم 
ودي صورته

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله تسلم ايد شادى

صوره تحفة عجبنى البرج التوائم ومدخل المنارة وجميلة القفزة اللى قام بها شادى المرة الجاية ياخدنى معاه

كل سنة وهو طيب متاخرة شوية كتير 

تسلم ايديه

----------


## fishawy

> *رحلة جميلة يا أستاذ فيشاوي وصور أكثر من رائعة*
> *صور شادي وهو بيتزحلق حسستنى أنا شخصياً بالرعب ..رغم إغراء التجربة لكن معتقدتش إني ممكن اعمل كده*
> *كمان المجموعة الأخيرة للثعبان والضفدعة عجبوني جدا سبحان الله*
> 
> *ربنا يحميه شادي وكل سنة وهو طيب* 
> *في انتظار باقي الرحلة*
> **


الأبنة ناريمان
أشكرك على تهنئتك بعيد ميلاد شادي.
آه لو رأيتي وجهه وهو يمارس هذه اللعبة, ولعل هذه الصورة قبل التزحلق توضح مدى الخوف بداخله.
ولك كل التقدير

----------


## fishawy

> ياحرام
> صعب عليا شادي وهو رافع كتافه من الرعب
> بصراحة انا لو دفعولي فلوس على البتاع دا لا يمكن اجربه ابدا ابدا
> 
> لو سمحت لي بإضافة صغيرة :
> النمس اسمه الميركات meerkat
> وبيعيش في افريقيا
> ودي صورته
> 
> ...


الأخت أم محمد
والله ظننت فيك الشجاعة وأنه يمكنك تجربة هذه اللعبة, إذن فليس بغريب خوف شادي.
ثم
أشكرك على الإضافة في تعريف النمس (وفوق كل ذي علم عليم) لكن لم تذكري ما هو اسم الراكون بالعربي!!!

----------


## fishawy

> ما شاء الله تسلم ايد شادى
> 
> صوره تحفة عجبنى البرج التوائم ومدخل المنارة وجميلة القفزة اللى قام بها شادى المرة الجاية ياخدنى معاه
> 
> كل سنة وهو طيب متاخرة شوية كتير 
> 
> تسلم ايديه


 الإبنة الدكتورة نسيبة
شكر الله لك تهنئتك بعيد ميلاد شادي.
أنت الوحيدة التي طلبت تجربة هذه اللعبة ( منتهى الشجاعة) وسأحكي لك حكاية , في واحدة من السفريات وكنت أصغر سناً قليلاً من الآن, قررت خوض تجربة من هذه الألعاب , وركوب شيئاً يسمونه (Viking Boat)وهو عبارة عن مركب تتحرك للأمام وللخلف ببطئ ثم بسرعة حتى تصل إلى الوضع المقلوب (يعني راسنا تكون تحت وأرجلنا فوق) تشبه المراجيح القديمة في مصر, لكنها بالطبع تعمل بالكهرباء.ووجدت لها صورة من النت



 وما بدأت بالتحرك إلا وأحسست أن قلبي قد صار بقدمي ( وعينك ما تشوف إلا النور) كنت على وشك الموت. لأنني لم أركب مرجيحة طيلة عمري, وأشعر بالغثيان في السيارة (يعني قوة تحمل شوربة) ومن يومها توبة لا أقترب من هذه الألعاب الخطرة.
ولك خالص تحياتي

----------


## fishawy

تكملة الرحلة

بعد رؤية الحيوانات , يوجد بخارج المنارة مكان أسموه الحديقة الشتوية, وهو بخصوص الكريسماس ورأس السنة, الديكورات جميلة, وقضينا وقتاً ممتعاً بها, وبالطبع الثلوج التي ترونها بالصور ليست ثلج حقيقي بل هي ديكورات فقط فالجو في كوالالمبور حار جداً 
 


 


 


 


 

أنا من هواة الأكل بالشارع, ولا أفضل أكل الفنادق والمطاعم الفاخرة, بل للتعرف على أكل أي بلد عليك بالشارع, فمثلاً في مصر أجمل وأطعم وألذ صحن فول تأكله من العربات التي بالشارع, لهذا فأسرتي تعاني معي معاناة شديدة عند السفر.
قررت الإحتفال بعيد ميلاد شادي في الشارع.
بعد الإنتهاء من زيارة المنارة توجهنا إلى شارع اسمه ( لورنج ألور) بمنطقة اسمها (بوكيت بنتانج) وهذا الشارع به أشهر وأطعم أطباق الأكل البحري الماليزي, ولا يمكن بل مستحيل أن أكن بكوالالمبور ولا أتناول طعام العشاء يومياً هناك. 
الطاولات منصوبة بالشارع , وعمال كل مطعم يدعونك وينادونك, ولكن لي مطعم محدد دائماً أذهب إليه. تعشينا (سمك وسبيط وقواقع وأشياء أخرى لا أعرف اسمها ولكنني أحبها) 
كنت قد اشتريت تورتة وسلمتها للجرسون ليحضرها بعد الأكل. واحتفلنا بعيد ميلاد شادي على طاولة بالشارع المزدحم جداً, وبعض المارة توقف ليهنئ شادي بعيد ميلاده الثاني عشر. 
 






يتبع نهاية الرحلة بزيارة كهف الوطاويط

----------


## sameh atiya

*ما شاء الله .. بجد رحلة رائعة .. ولن أنسى وبعد مرور شهر أن أقول كل عام وأنت بخير يا شادي 

بجد صور شادي رائعة والمعلومات التي بأعلى كل صورة أحسستني بأني في المكان والزمان
يا رب أزور كوالالمبور .. أكيد هاتكون رحلة ممتعة جداً ..

بالنسبة للـflying fox فبالتأكيد سأجربها وستكون أكتافي كأكتاف شادي ولكنني سأجربها 


أستاذ الفيشاوي لا أعلم إن كان حمادو قد قام بطلبك المرفق في أول الموضوع أم لا .. ولكنني لا أرى أي مانع من وضع الصور في كلا الموضوعين فالأول هو الموضوع الكامل لصور شادي والموضوع المنفصل لكي نرى الصور ونعطيها حقها من الرؤية .. ولذلك يمكنك أستاذي عرض الصور في موضوع منفصل .. وأيضاً وضع الصور في ألبوم شادي

في إنتظار البقية*

----------


## fishawy

> *ما شاء الله .. بجد رحلة رائعة .. ولن أنسى وبعد مرور شهر أن أقول كل عام وأنت بخير يا شادي* 
> 
> *بجد صور شادي رائعة والمعلومات التي بأعلى كل صورة أحسستني بأني في المكان والزمان* *يا رب أزور كوالالمبور .. أكيد هاتكون رحلة ممتعة جداً ..* *بالنسبة للـflying fox فبالتأكيد سأجربها وستكون أكتافي كأكتاف شادي ولكنني سأجربها* 
> ** *أستاذ الفيشاوي لا أعلم إن كان حمادو قد قام بطلبك المرفق في أول الموضوع أم لا ..ولكنني لا أرى أي مانع من وضع الصور في كلا الموضوعين فالأول هو الموضوع الكامل لصور شادي والموضوع المنفصل لكي نرى الصور ونعطيها حقها من الرؤية .. ولذلك يمكنك أستاذي عرض الصور في موضوع منفصل .. وأيضاً وضع الصور في ألبوم شادي*
> 
> 
> *في إنتظار البقية*


أستاذ سامح

ياريت تزور كوالالمبور وتجرب الـ*flying fox*  , ويحصل لنا الشرف نقابلك هناك فكما قلت بيننا وبينها فركة كعب, 45 دقيقة طيران (وبالمناسبة الطيران رخيص جداً فلن تصدق أنني سافرت من سنغافورا إلى كوالالمبور بدولار واحد طيران, ومرة ثانية بـ29 دولار والسعر العادي للتذكرة ليس في الخطوط الرخيصة 230 دولار طبعاً دولار سنغافوري), وبالطبع هاصورك وانت خايف وهانشر الصورة بكل المنتديات ::mm::   ::mm:: 

أما وضع الصور في المشاركتين فأنا كسول جداً ولكن سأفعل هذا في المرات القادمة إن شاء الله

وأخيراً أبلغت شادي تهانيك بعيد ميلاده (جت على دماغي) لأنه طلب شراء عدسة جديدة , ويدعي (طبعاً موش صحيح) أنه لم يتلق هدية عيد ميلاده مع أن الرحلة كانت هي الهدية وكنا متفقين على ذلك, ولكن (كلام الليل مدهون بزبدة يطلع عليه النهار يسيح) فعقاباً لك يا أستاذ سامح تدفع نص قيمة العدسة 650دولار سنغافوري فقط
منتظر التحويل البنكي :Dribble:

----------


## fishawy

كهف الوطاويط
بالطبع الجو حار هنا فالمناخ استوائي, ولهذا قررنا الذهاب للكهف صباحاً(بدري جداً) يعني الساعة عشرة الصبح :Ouch:   :Ouch:  .
التاكسي هنا مثل القاهرة ليس له بالعداد علاقة, فالعداد مجرد زينة (منظر يعني) , وخاصة مع السواح(أنا طبعاً شكلي سايح بس في عرقي) لهذا فيجب الإتفاق مع السائق قبل الركوب, أول سائق طلب خمسين رينجيت ( وهي العملة الماليزي) فرفضت, والثاني طلب 30 وبعد الفصال وحلفته بسيده (ماوتسي تونج لأن السائق كان صيني) فعلشان خاطر سيده (ماو) وافق على عشرين.
توكلنا على الله وبالطبع أنا الشيال بتاع العيلة, حملت الحامل الثلاثي وشنطة الكاميرا وزجاجتين مياه, أما شادي وأمه فحملوا أنفسهم وتوكلنا على الله.
وصلنا لمكان الكهف, وطلع المشوار لايسوى أكثر من عشرة رينجيت ( منهم لله السواقين).
فوجئنا بتمثال ضخم جداً لونه ذهبي في مدخل المكان.وفي الصورة يظهر حجم الناس تحت التمثال يادوب في حجم صابعه الكبير.
 
حقيقي التمثال ضخم جداً وهو بارتفاع الكهف, والكهف منحوت في أعلى الجبل  
 
للصعود إلى الكهف يجب أن ترتقي 272 درجة سلم , تخيل في هذا العمر وبصحة مثل المنخل سأصعد مع شادي 272 درجة سلم, قلت لنفسي يارجل انت لسة شباب والبنات لسة عينهم منك , أوعاك تشمت أعضاء المنتدى فيك, وخصوصاً فيه ناس سواح أغراب كتير منهم العرب ومنهم الخواجات , يارجل هايقولوا إيه على المصريين , ركبهم سايبة؟
بالطبع حفاظاً على سمعة مصر قررت الصعود, استعنا ع الشقا بالله وتوجهنا للمدخل 

 


 

سلالم الكهف مرقمة منواحد إلى 272 طبعاً علشان ما حدش يغالط في العدد 
 
أخيراً بعد جهد جهيد وتوقف مرات ومرات في المنتصف , وصلنا لنهاية السلالم والدليل والإثبات رقم السلمة الأخيرة, مفروض يسجلوني في موسوعة جينيس ( وكله علشان مصر) 
 

وصلنا داخل الكهف وجدنا سلم تاني يمكن خمسين درجة, حلفت ألف يمين ما أنا طالع حتى لو دفعوا لي ألف دولار ( يمكن لو ألفين أوافق) 
إكتفينا ببعض الصور داخل الكهف وخلاص وحقيقي عجبتني هذه الصورة لأن شعاع الضوء نازل من فتحة الكهف وشكله جميل 

 

حاول شادي مرات ومرات يقنعني بصعود السلالم الداخلية قلت له أبداً وقررنا النزول 

صورة التمثال العملاق في النزول 
 


رجعنا لوسط البلد وكانت نتيجة هذه الرحلة المتعبة أن نام الأستاذ في أول مركز تجاري دخلناه وطبعاً هو زعلان مني لأني قررت وضع صورته نايم 
 
وبهذا انتهت رحلة كوالالمبور على خير ونقابلكم في رحلة أخرى إن شاء الله

----------


## سوما

ما شاء الله.. بجد موهوب جدااااااااا.. :2:  ربنا يحميه يارب..
 :f2:  صور جميلة ..تسلم أيديكم ومجهودكم ..

----------


## fishawy

أشكرك ياسوما
بليتي ريقي , يبدو أن الصور لا تعجب الأعضاء لأنني لا أجد أي تعليق
أشكرك فعلاً

----------


## noogy

ماشاء الله ......

الصور حلوة جدا جدا جدا والرحلة حلوة اوى

شادى ماشاء الله عسول اوى وصوره حلوة موووت

وليك حق يا أ/ فيشاوى ماتطلعش السلالم التانية دى كفاية االسلالم الاولى هههههه

تسلم ايدك وايد شادى عالصور الجميلة دى

----------

